# moving to the costa del sol area



## nicola&john (Mar 28, 2010)

hi there guys, me and my family are moving over to the costa del sol area prob in October time or very early in the new year , could any of you give us some pointers some general info e.t.c ( any websites ) to things we might need or need to do, we are new on the forum and are very excited on getting to know you guys and listening to any tips or advice or even some storyies you might have for us , We are also very very excited on the move aswell i will look forward to your replys guys


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

nicola&john said:


> hi there guys, me and my family are moving over to the costa del sol area prob in October time or very early in the new year , could any of you give us some pointers some general info e.t.c ( any websites ) to things we might need or need to do, we are new on the forum and are very excited on getting to know you guys and listening to any tips or advice or even some storyies you might have for us , We are also very very excited on the move aswell i will look forward to your replys guys


Hi nicola&john

I lived on the CDS a couple of years ago. Came in February and it was cold, very cold. So make sure you rent a place with decent heating. It can be very expensive heating the houses as they are built for summer holidays. 

What kind of information are you after? Have you decided on a place ? Do you have jobs ? 

It can be exciting moving but also stressful. You really need to come out and have a good look around before you make the leap. 

I now live in the North of Spain and those people I knew down South have all gone home..very difficult economic times and getting worse really.


----------



## nicola&john (Mar 28, 2010)

hi northern lass thanks for your reply , me and my partner dont have jobs there yet but both have trades in the u.k i am a beautician and my partner a joiner / builder but we are open minded about work there , as in we dont mind what we do we will literally do anything , we have done a bit of research on area , jobs hospitals , schools e.t.c but we wanted some first hand info cos everything you read is not always true ! what is your personal thoughts on the move ? . we believe we should give it a go then have regrets later on in life . thanks again northern lass


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

nicola&john said:


> hi northern lass thanks for your reply , me and my partner dont have jobs there yet but both have trades in the u.k i am a beautician and my partner a joiner / builder but we are open minded about work there , as in we dont mind what we do we will literally do anything , we have done a bit of research on area , jobs hospitals , schools e.t.c but we wanted some first hand info cos everything you read is not always true ! what is your personal thoughts on the move ? . we believe we should give it a go then have regrets later on in life . thanks again northern lass


Do you have enough money to support yourselves for let's say a year? Are you able to return if you dont manage to get a job? Jobs are damn hard to get and if you dont speak spanish it gets even harder. Of course you might get lucky, but if not be ready to return. Your main trades won't help you much down here, the amount of beauticians isn't funny anymore, one look in the regular expat papers will show you  And builders well, there are millions of builders in spain and the building industry just collapsed. Be ware that wages in spain are massively lower than in the UK, especially for unlearnt/half time staff.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

nicola&john said:


> hi northern lass thanks for your reply , me and my partner dont have jobs there yet but both have trades in the u.k i am a beautician and my partner a joiner / builder but we are open minded about work there , as in we dont mind what we do we will literally do anything , we have done a bit of research on area , jobs hospitals , schools e.t.c but we wanted some first hand info cos everything you read is not always true ! what is your personal thoughts on the move ? . we believe we should give it a go then have regrets later on in life . thanks again northern lass


We tried it and were lucky, really lucky. Hubby got offered a job in the North and we like it up here, even though the weather is similar to the UK. 

However, we did look around the Costa del Sol when we first came and there was nothing..it was the beginning of the recession and people were getting concerned about their jobs etc. Now it's sounds so bad and our friends we made have gone back to the UK..Shame but if you can't feed your families,, the lovely sunshine can't compensate.

But if you learn Spanish and bring enough money to cushion you for a year, and network, you can only try and see for yourselves.


----------



## nicola&john (Mar 28, 2010)

cheers guys for your reply , we do have money that will last a year if nothing came are way 
I was wondering more on registaring with docs , how to become a resident , NIE number and whatever else is needed to become (legal) there .
what is the general cost of nursery fees and how much is roughly needed to live on including rent each month .
Is there a website i could go on or is there a info pack you can get from the spanish embassy , we have looked on the web but you always seem to get 2 or 3 answers nothing is ever very clear ,, once again cheers guys every bit of info helps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicola&john said:


> cheers guys for your reply , we do have money that will last a year if nothing came are way
> I was wondering more on registaring with docs , how to become a resident , NIE number and whatever else is needed to become (legal) there .
> what is the general cost of nursery fees and how much is roughly needed to live on including rent each month .
> Is there a website i could go on or is there a info pack you can get from the spanish embassy , we have looked on the web but you always seem to get 2 or 3 answers nothing is ever very clear ,, once again cheers guys every bit of info helps


Have you looked at *this* site. It's not very clear at times either, but there is loads of info here. Search using the *search this forum* thingy. You can also search cds (and employment or unemployment if you want to get depressed)


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Nursery fees are huge down on the coast (our local village charges 30 euros a month). My daughter gave it a go in Fuengirola last year, I ended up staying with them during the week, as their jobs didn't pay enough to cover rent, bills and nursery. It is very hard at the moment you are lucky if you can earn much more than 5 euros an hour. They have returned to the Uk now!


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

nicola&john said:


> cheers guys for your reply , we do have money that will last a year if nothing came are way
> I was wondering more on registaring with docs , how to become a resident , NIE number and whatever else is needed to become (legal) there .
> what is the general cost of nursery fees and how much is roughly needed to live on including rent each month .
> Is there a website i could go on or is there a info pack you can get from the spanish embassy , we have looked on the web but you always seem to get 2 or 3 answers nothing is ever very clear ,, once again cheers guys every bit of info helps


You say you have enough savings to cover a year's living expenses, then, in the next breath, ask how much things cost here??. If you have that much put away, you are GREAT savers, and if you are that well off, what is your motivation to drop everything and move to the CdeS?? I am not being rude, I just don't get it. If you're so flush in your current positions, why not just take a couple of nice holidays every year??


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

nicola&john said:


> cheers guys for your reply , we do have money that will last a year if nothing came are way
> I was wondering more on registaring with docs , how to become a resident , NIE number and whatever else is needed to become (legal) there .
> what is the general cost of nursery fees and how much is roughly needed to live on including rent each month .
> Is there a website i could go on or is there a info pack you can get from the spanish embassy , we have looked on the web but you always seem to get 2 or 3 answers nothing is ever very clear ,, once again cheers guys every bit of info helps


I paid for private nursery fees two years ago for my little boy and we paid 430 euros per month - from 9am to 4pm.

I would think you could get a 2bed apartments to rent for 500 euros. 

Food shopping - if you budget and cook from scratch around 90 euros per month not including alcohol and cigerettes.

Then car or transport would be needed as buses along the coast are quite infrequent. You could long term rent one for 400 euros per month. Or are you planning to bring a car? This option will involve changing the plates to Spanish. (700euros at least - we paid 1000euros).

First you would need to get yourselves an NIE number by going along to the police station, foreigners department and take some documents (passports, birth certificates) and photographs. 

I would imagine that this would be a good average budget (low)

rent 500 euros
bills 200 euros
nursery 400 euros (although when a child reaches 3, they can start Infant state school in the September of that year - which would be free)
car hire 400 euros
petrol 100 euros 
food 90 euros

Another cost you may have to pay, is for healthcare. I have read that you can get temporary cover from the UK depending on your NI contributions. Search on this forum about healthcare as its been covered. I'm not that clear about it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live just inland from the costa del Sol. Its not cheap, the rent is cheaper than the UK, petrol, ciggies and booze are cheaper (altho ciggies are going up quite a lot here) but apart from that I spend a tiny bit less than I did in the UK. We've just had a very wet winter and heating the houses is expensive cos theres no mains gas, and central heating is rare - so when looking at houses bare that in mind! Work isnt good either, my husband commutes to the UK. But I have a friend who was a beautician and she had two regular customers and a salon in her house. She was making around 40€ a week. The building industry isnt good here either. several million properties empty, unsold or half built and 1000s of contruction workers, builders and related crafts unemployed! I have another friend who's a builder and has been here for several years. He's getting bits and peices of work, but is finding that a lot of people are not making the complete payments - they give him a deposit and dont pay when he's finished, so he's a bit grumpy about things at the mo.

Sorry, its a pretty grim picture, it perhaps doesnt help that we've had such a miserable winter weatherwise here, its just beginning to feel like spring tho! However, if coming here is your dream, then you should try it. Bring plenty of money to tied you over, have an escape plan should it fail and give it your best shot! You may be lucky, some people are and you may find ways of getting a good reliable income. The first thing you must do is at least come over and look, ask around and see what you think and work out ways of how you could do it

jo xxxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

NorthernLass said:


> I paid for private nursery fees two years ago for my little boy and we paid 430 euros per month - from 9am to 4pm.
> 
> I would think you could get a 2bed apartments to rent for 500 euros.
> 
> ...


I think 90 euros for food is a bit low, I would say at least 200 euros!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NorthernLass said:


> food 90 euros
> 
> 
> 
> .


IS THAT A MONTH???????? Heck, I spend more than that in a week and I dont live extravagantly at all!!!!!!! My food bill is about 100€ a week, for me, two teenagers and three dogs!!!! In the UK before I left it was about 130 pounds!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> IS THAT A MONTH???????? Heck, I spend more than that in a week and I dont live extravagantly at all!!!!!!! My food bill is about 100€ a week, for me, two teenagers and three dogs!!!! In the UK before I left it was about 130 pounds!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'd say that's nearer the mark - less for the OP with 2 adults and one small child - but not half


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I think food is a lot more expensive in Spain than the UK, you just don't get the offers here!!


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> I paid for private nursery fees two years ago for my little boy and we paid 430 euros per month - from 9am to 4pm.
> 
> I would think you could get a 2bed apartments to rent for 500 euros.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I would not be comfortable without having 2,000 euros a month at my disposal. That's 24,000 put aside already for a year. Goodness!! I don't know many people who have managed to stash that much cash, and who are then willing to burn it by moving to a new place...??? As I said, I don't get it..but am very curious about their motivation.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> I think food is a lot more expensive in Spain than the UK, you just don't get the offers here!!


Its swings and roundabouts. Alot is dearer in Spain and no, they dont have the offers, but they dont have such a choice either - which isnt a bad thing IMO! Ready meals havent really caught on here like they have in the UK and the few that I've seen are expensive. Fresh meat is expensive if you buy decent cuts, but cheaper cuts are better here - if that makes sense!!?? Vegetables are cheaper and taste better - and of course then theres oranges, oranges and more oranges! They're cheap!!! LOL I even have an ample supply of real orange juice lollies ready for the summer!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

But back to the OPs questions, come out for a visit and ask around. I've heard that some hairdressers/beauty salons rent out chairs for free lance hairdressers and beauticians, I dont think they're cheap, but if you're good and can build up a clientèle then its a good start. Line a few things up and make plans and prepare the ground. The more you plan, the more likely you will be to succeed. I know how you feel about "the dream" I had it too. Its nothing like I thought it would be - very much the same ****, different place and its been horrendously stressful, but you have to give these things a try, you'll always wonder if you dont. However, the logical advice would be to wait until things improve in Spain - but then logic and dreams dont go together!!!!!!!



Jo xxx


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I think 90 euros for food is a bit low, I would say at least 200 euros!!


90 euros PER WEEK...so 360 per mth.


Gosh when you add it all up..it's alot.


----------



## nicola&john (Mar 28, 2010)

hi there maddalena, 
you say your curious of are motivations ! well you should not be we have saving enough to last in the u.k for a year so should be enough to last in spain for a year , you say you would not be happy if you did not have 2 grand a month well how do you get that ? oh yeah none of my business !!.
i am asking the cost of living as we want come there to live and work are money is not there to be burnt its there as are back up plan and are possible future in spain but thanks for your concern. We have more than 24,000 just for your information even though its has nothing at all to do with you. We came asking about info on NIE ect not financial advice thanks. 
What was your motivations on moving to spain we are very curious because with attitude like yours can not image you have got very far.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

NorthernLass said:


> 90 euros PER WEEK...so 360 per mth.
> 
> 
> Gosh when you add it all up..it's alot.


Thought you ment a month!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

nicola&john said:


> hi there maddalena,
> you say your curious of are motivations ! well you should not be we have saving enough to last in the u.k for a year so should be enough to last in spain for a year , you say you would not be happy if you did not have 2 grand a month well how do you get that ? oh yeah none of my business !!.
> i am asking the cost of living as we want come there to live and work are money is not there to be burnt its there as are back up plan and are possible future in spain but thanks for your concern. We have more than 24,000 just for your information even though its has nothing at all to do with you. We came asking about info on NIE ect not financial advice thanks.
> What was your motivations on moving to spain we are very curious because with attitude like yours can not image you have got very far.


Have you thought of coming Inland an hour or so's drive. The coast is saturated with people looking for work. Most people who live further inland do so because they do not need to work, but they still need people to work for them. I know there are no British beauticians about near us!!


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> Exactly! I would not be comfortable without having 2,000 euros a month at my disposal. That's 24,000 put aside already for a year. Goodness!! I don't know many people who have managed to stash that much cash, and who are then willing to burn it by moving to a new place...??? As I said, I don't get it..but am very curious about their motivation.


The problem with the UK is that the people who live there feel very dis-satisfied with the UK and the day to day living. There is no sun and many people suffer because of lack of vit D. The media should take some of the blame as I find it "feeds" a huge amount of negativity.

Also, a few years back, the TV , was full of programmes such as Living in the Sun and many others, tellling everyone that living in Spain or France or Australia is easily obtainable, hence all the buildings of apartments build for not just retirees but young families. 

However, it takes a certain kind of person not to be influenced. Now my younger sister wouldn't dream of leaving the UK, she loves it and loves her life there. She tells me "rather you than me". She doesn't believe of one minute that it would be better and she likes what she has. And what she has is lovely. But for me, I have always had a bit of wanderlust and never stayed in our home town even. I have travelled alot and I felt that I would love for my kids to experience something different...plus exposure to a new language.

So, at the end of this, half of the UK has a similar dream...most only dream about it and so become quite dis-satisfied with their lot. And no matter how much you can tell them that it's not all that great or warn of the pitfalls, they will never believe it until they experience it for themselves. 

So I would say, while Nicola&john are young and have a few bob they should give it their best shot..If it fails they can return and build up their savings again.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nicola&john said:


> hi there maddalena,
> you say your curious of are motivations ! well you should not be we have saving enough to last in the u.k for a year so should be enough to last in spain for a year , you say you would not be happy if you did not have 2 grand a month well how do you get that ? oh yeah none of my business !!.
> i am asking the cost of living as we want come there to live and work are money is not there to be burnt its there as are back up plan and are possible future in spain but thanks for your concern. We have more than 24,000 just for your information even though its has nothing at all to do with you. We came asking about info on NIE ect not financial advice thanks.
> What was your motivations on moving to spain we are very curious because with attitude like yours can not image you have got very far.


With an attitude like yours you will most certainly not get very far in Spain. Respect and good manners are important here.
You asked questions and you have been given very fair answers. The advice you have been given is very sound and should be heeded. Here's my tuppence-worth:

One: beauticians and builders are not in much demand here, especially if you are not fluent in Spanish. (Incidentally, your written English isn't up to much either) You may not be aware that Spain is in deep recession. Unskilled and semi-skilled jobs are not in great demand. Even skilled trades aren't sought-after in the building trade.
Two: you will be very lucky to find a place to rent on the CDS for less than 500 euros a month. On top of this you will need to set aside at least 200 euros for utilities. 
Then you will need at least another 500 euros a month for food, petrol, all the other 'little things' that can add up.
Three: you will not qualify for health care other than emergencies until you have worked and paid into the system. Neither will you be entitled to any social benefits of any description.
Four: this forum receives a lot of requests for information about relocating to Spain, very often from people who think that the sun always shines and that jobs and money grow like lemons on roadside trees. Most of us here are kind-hearted people who don't like to set people up to knock them down so we tell it like it is.

2000 euros a month =24000 euros a year is lower than the median UK wage so it's not a huge amount of money by today's standards. It's certainly not a lot of money to bring to Spain if you want to have a better life than in the UK and you have no immediate prospect of employment. 

Go figure: Rent plus utilities minimum plus everyday living alone will amount to almost 15000 euros. Nursery fees on top of that will take you to well over 20 000 euros. Then there's all the unexpected expenses....the sudden but necessary trip to the UK, problems with your car, new clothes.

And if you want to know my motivation for coming to Spain it's quite simple: early retirement, sold businesses and other properties, wanting to spend all our cash in a warm climate before I pop my clogs.
If yours is escaping the current UK crisis, miserable weather etc. etc......yes, it's doable. But with plenty of preparation, a job waiting for you, knowledge of Spanish and a positive attitude as well as *at least *£24k set aside..
Withoiut those things you'll find life here just as miserable on the CDS as in the UK. In fact it could be more miserable if you're stuck without work in a miserable flat miles from the sea without even a tiny balcony to catch the sun and not enough cash to even buy a coffee in your local bar. It's cold in winter and heating is expensive. It's very hot in summer and air-con is expensive.
The advice you get here is well-informed and well-meaning, believe me.


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there Nicola and John, how exciting that you're moving to Spain! I've lived on the costa del sol for 6 years now, so if you want to know anything specific please pm me... Getting jobs is hard at the mo, but you can always start your own businesses up and expats seem to have the most success with this method of earning money. 
What part of the costa del sol are you moving to ? I'm east of malaga airprt in the 'axarquia' region, near to Nerja...

Keidi x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> With an attitude like yours you will most certainly not get very far in Spain. Respect and good manners are important here.
> You asked questions and you have been given very fair answers. The advice you have been given is very sound and should be heeded. Here's my tuppence-worth:
> 
> One: beauticians and builders are not in much demand here, especially if you are not fluent in Spanish. (Incidentally, your written English isn't up to much either) You may not be aware that Spain is in deep recession. Unskilled and semi-skilled jobs are not in great demand. Even skilled trades aren't sought-after in the building trade.
> ...


Just wondering - have read *all* of this thread????????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Keidik said:


> Getting jobs is hard at the mo, but you can always start your own businesses up and expats seem to have the most success with this method of earning money.
> 
> 
> Keidi x


Yes, it's dead easy.
But I wonder why there are so many expat businesses closing down? Bars for sale? Empty restaurants? 
What exact line of business would you recommend?
Although we are no longer involved in business it would be interesting to learn how we too can 'have success with this method of earning money'?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola&john said:


> hi there maddalena,
> you say your curious of are motivations ! well you should not be we have saving enough to last in the u.k for a year so should be enough to last in spain for a year , you say you would not be happy if you did not have 2 grand a month well how do you get that ? oh yeah none of my business !!.
> i am asking the cost of living as we want come there to live and work are money is not there to be burnt its there as are back up plan and are possible future in spain but thanks for your concern. We have more than 24,000 just for your information even though its has nothing at all to do with you. We came asking about info on NIE ect not financial advice thanks.
> What was your motivations on moving to spain we are very curious because with attitude like yours can not image you have got very far.



Chill, we're all just curious thats all and there are a fair few people who want to move to Spain and think its easy - including some of us here - I certainly did and no amount of writing and reading forums would persuade me any different - I knew best!!!!! ?????? However, the reality is different. I've sometimes suggested that before thinking about Spain, imagine moving to Cornwall instead - you may say, but I dont want to move there - but, trust me, that would be infinitely easier than moving to Spain, if nothing else the language would be easier, not to mention the bureaucracy, paperwork etc and of course you'd still benefit from the NHS, family allowance, dole money if necessary..... 

Of course, Cornwall isnt sunny and its still England! So then you need to ask yourself what actually is it that appeals to you about moving to Spain? For me, it was the sun, the palm trees, the relaxed atmosphere, cheaper cost of living (hah!)! As I said before, I thought it would be easy to move here, but so far, its been a major struggle, the language, the cold in the winter, the kids have been homesick, my husband cant get work so has to commute, the stress has caused many rows..... All that said, I love it here and slowly but surely we're getting to grips with it. We've been here just over two years, my Spanish is still appalling, I can get by, but I couldnt hold a decent conversation, I have some good friends here and the children are - well my son loves it here - we'll not mention my daughter cos she's 12 and a hormonal teenager!


Jo xxx


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, I agree that expats who don't do their homework and get into the wrong business might find themselves in a bit of a pickle, but I also believe that there a lot of opportunities here. I wouldn't want to get into exact businesses and ways of making money on this forum, but by all means dm me !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Keidik said:


> Hi there Nicola and John, how exciting that you're moving to Spain! I've lived on the costa del sol for 6 years now, so if you want to know anything specific please pm me...
> 
> Keidi x


If you need any specific info there is no need to PM one person because then it stops being a discussion forum and starts to become a private consultation and you wont get unbiased opinions 

Jo xxx


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

nicola&john said:


> hi there maddalena,
> you say your curious of are motivations ! well you should not be we have saving enough to last in the u.k for a year so should be enough to last in spain for a year , you say you would not be happy if you did not have 2 grand a month well how do you get that ? oh yeah none of my business !!.
> i am asking the cost of living as we want come there to live and work are money is not there to be burnt its there as are back up plan and are possible future in spain but thanks for your concern. We have more than 24,000 just for your information even though its has nothing at all to do with you. We came asking about info on NIE ect not financial advice thanks.
> What was your motivations on moving to spain we are very curious because with attitude like yours can not image you have got very far.


Honey, when you post on a forum, you will get responses. You obviously did not comprehend my post..but why am I surprised?? All the best!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Keidik said:


> Hi, I agree that expats who don't do their homework and get into the wrong business might find themselves in a bit of a pickle, but I also believe that there a lot of opportunities here. I wouldn't want to get into exact businesses and ways of making money on this forum, but by all means dm me !


'A bit of a pickle' is rather a gentle way of saying that you could lose your money, your home....all you possess. I may be a tad old-fashioned but I actually think it's rather frivolous to even hint that people with no business experience whatsoever can come to Spain and latch on to the opportunities you say there are here.
Running a successful business in the UK requires very many skills. Starting a business in another country whose language, employment laws, tax system etc.etc. you have little if any knowledge of is a much more demanding project.
But as you have ideas as to how we can make money by starting a business I'd be delighted to get a pm from you....
I can always do with some extra cash for my G&T habit....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just wondering - have read *all* of this thread????????


Yes. It's fascinating reading. I tend to think you always need more than you think when you move anywhere.
Someone suggested some time ago that there should be a 'sticky' on this topic as there are so many similar enquiries anmd we all provide more-or-less the same responses.
But I'm waiting to hear how I can take advantage of the many business opportunities available for us here. I have so much time I spend doing nothing when I could, apparently, be making money!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow this is a very topical subject as ususal, but for Nicola and John you will never know unless you try, you amy find after a short period of time it may not be for you. but then again you may be the one to prove the doubters wrong. Many of us have tried and enjoyed our time there, I have and I have moved on(for economic reasons) but I will be back there soon, mainly because everytime I go back I get the feeling that I´m going home and that is more important to me than Financial Success, with time that will also come to me.

I made a commitment to myself a few years ago that I would live there and be happy there.. some day I will..

It reminds me of a story of an american Businessman in the mid 1900´s which goes as follows

John(cant remember his real name) was a big lover of Soft Drinks and was also a wealthy businessman, he decided that he wanted to create his own Soft Drinks company to rival Coca Cola, he started production and the product was called 3UP but it failed and he learned many lessons. So he started again with the new product 4UP, it lasted a few years and Failed.

This happened again and again, With the Failure of 6UP he GAVE UP

Four years later another entrepenour started the company 7UP and it was a success as we all know, he learned his lessons from where John Failed

For John and Nicola, you too can learn from the many people on this forum, there are thousands of stories of people who have made the move and Succeeded/failed there are many lessons for you to learn.

so are you ready for Square eyes


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Nichola & John, It seems to me that a lot of people in the UK do not fully understand how difficult things are here, I say this from talking to friends over there and the posts on this forum. The job opportunities are so few for even native Spanish speakers here that expats jobs are like gold-dust. Waiting another year or two might make all the difference – so that you don’t waste money unnecessarily, as someone was trying to say to you earlier.

Preparation and planning are essential and I think you can never be too prepared - even though you will still have to deal with unexpected problems when you get here. Like Mayotom says, you can learn from others' mistakes now.

If you don’t have any work lined up and you have a family then it would be best to try to have a really well-thought out plan to make it work, whether it means a change of career or a new business etc. (Though, there are no guarantees of success either.) And you have to come here and research all that a long time before you make the move itself. 

If you are not fluent in Spanish, starting to learn Spanish is also something you should do immediately if you are serious about making things work here. Things have changed a lot on the CDS, over the last few years. Whereas it was possible for expats to get some sort of work to get by, now even the ones who have been here for 10 years plus are struggling. Look in the classified sections of the local English language papers to get an idea what’s available – not much, usually telesales (where people scrape by on commission only or don’t get paid at all) or lapdancing (or something dodgier!) and a few office jobs for those who are trilingual or multilingual! 

That said, if you happen to be in the right place at the right time, you could find something worthwhile but since so many people are barely scraping a living here it’s almost impossible to find a stable job. Life here is not that easy either if you have to work, the hours are usually long, the pay is usually terrible, and you can end up so exhausted you can’t enjoy the “lifestyle” anyway. 

Plus as far as kids go, you have to really think through their future. Do you want them to be Spanish or not and in the future do you want them to have to compete with native Spanish children who will have a big advantage on them even if they can speak fluently. And if they do start to feel it’s their home, but you decide it’s not yours (or vice versa) how will that affect your family? What kind of career opportunities will be available for them? There are so many issues that don’t occur to us until it’s too late. 
So hope you decide whatever is best for you but please think long and hard about it all.
But good luck to you.


Caz.I


----------



## benjyevans (Mar 20, 2010)

nicola&john said:


> hi there guys, me and my family are moving over to the costa del sol area prob in October time or very early in the new year , could any of you give us some pointers some general info e.t.c ( any websites ) to things we might need or need to do, we are new on the forum and are very excited on getting to know you guys and listening to any tips or advice or even some storyies you might have for us , We are also very very excited on the move aswell i will look forward to your replys guys


Hi to you both
Friends and I were only saying yesterday that someone should write a book with the little things we wished we had known when we first moved. Weve been in Spain for 4 years and love our life here. Dont know whether you have bought here or are renting we came out to buy and are so glad that we were recommended a brilliant solicitor in Malaga who stopped us making mistakes. In the end we have rented and are really relieved that we did so. Ive noticed theres a great article on buying in Spain on this section of the forum. Its really comprehensive and should be issued to everyone who thinks of buying! 
We have lived in rentals in the Campo and in Frigiliana and Torrox. Weve met lovely people had lots of new experiences and dont miss the stress of the uk. This end of the Costa is more Spanish than west of Malaga , the mountains around us are beautiful and in the Spring , Autumn and for a lot of the winter the walking is great with amazing wildlife. We find the majority of people here, Spanish and ex pats friendly and helpful.
Is there anything specific you need to know? We are semi retired and its really important to realise that unless you have a job work here is extremely difficult to find. Unemployment is very high and many Spanish once involved in construction are out of work. Im sure you already know that and many of the UK long stayers her have had to go back to the UK due to a weak pound and restriction on their income.
We have picked up quite a lot of little bits of information that may be helpful so just ask - be glad to reply.
Best wishes


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

At the end of the day, people will do what they want to do. You can give advice but nine times out of ten it will be disregarded if it isn't what people want to hear.
The main thing is that as adults we take responsibility for what we do and don't lay blame on others for our mistakes.
I've been less than prudent on a couple of occasions since coming here and paid for it - literally. Hopefully lessons learnt will be stupidity never repeated....hopefully.

Incidentally....on the job front: a large villa in this 'respectable' neighbourhood has recently opened for business as a brothel, employing eight ladies, mostly of Cuban/ Brazilian extraction. Business is carried on discretely and quietly but as can be expected, neighbouring residents are less than happy with this new job opportunity on their prestigious doorsteps.
I'm just amazed that the 'madame' or whoever is in charge flagrantly advertises the address and the delights on offer in the Adult Relaxation section of 'Sur'. It seems open prostitution is tolerated in Spain if not actually legal. When I asked our gardener about this he replied that they had probably paid off the town hall and the police. I wonder if that is indeed true....


----------



## benjyevans (Mar 20, 2010)

*Apologies*



nicola&john said:


> hi there guys, me and my family are moving over to the costa del sol area prob in October time or very early in the new year , could any of you give us some pointers some general info e.t.c ( any websites ) to things we might need or need to do, we are new on the forum and are very excited on getting to know you guys and listening to any tips or advice or even some storyies you might have for us , We are also very very excited on the move aswell i will look forward to your replys guys


Sorry guys have just read through the posts and got some addtional info on your situation so a lot of my info in redundant. Im afraid I would agree with the majority who say be really prepared before you jump. But then if you still feel that its for you then go for it. Many people have made happy lives out here and although times are tough you may just be one of the new wave who can make a go of it. Just be prepared it wont be easy. I wish you all the best whatever you choose.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Go for it Nicola and John, but don't burn your bridges in the UK. If it doesn't work out at least you can say you tried! If I can be of any help please PM me.
Caz


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Incidentally....on the job front: a large villa in this 'respectable' neighbourhood has recently opened for business as a brothel, employing eight ladies, mostly of Cuban/ Brazilian extraction. Business is carried on discretely and quietly but as can be expected, neighbouring residents are less than happy with this new job opportunity on their prestigious doorsteps.
> I'm just amazed that the 'madame' or whoever is in charge flagrantly advertises the address and the delights on offer in the Adult Relaxation section of 'Sur'. It seems open prostitution is tolerated in Spain if not actually legal. When I asked our gardener about this he replied that they had probably paid off the town hall and the police. I wonder if that is indeed true....



Probably, although as Steve says, it's legal anyway. Newspapers here get a lot of advertising revenue from prostitution, the brothel owners or pimps spend vast amounts on advertising every week (I used to work in the classified ad section in one of these papers). And I noticed a few months ago, that one “relax house” took out a full page colour ad to launch the opening - that surprised me as I had never seen that before. A few years ago, it was the property sector which brought in most of the revenue, now it’s the “relax” sector. Seems as though that’s the only kind of business that is still booming on the CDS!

Caz.I


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I wish Oña Esperanza the mayoress of Fuengirola would get them off the strip in front of the marina. It's an absolute disgarce who ones gets hassled there. A friend of mine was walking down the street with his wife and 3 (?) year old son when he got pitched a few days ago, He thought "I'm with my wife" would get rid of them but no. "She can watch" was the reply! I guess if he'd mentioned that Garry was with them the whore would have said, "We'll get a babysitter "
> 
> Her attempt to close all the small clubs in town went hideously wrong when she licensed a former hotel as the biggest club on the coast which apparently has 100 plus girls working there and is open 24 hours per day!
> 
> ...


Have to say I dont know of anyone who has been hassled in front of the marina like that (though maybe they wouldnt admit to it!) so I am shocked. I always thought it was quite well hidden. 

If Ms Ona cant even sort out the dog mess on the pavements dont hold out much hope for her sorting out prostitution!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> If you walk past the "girls" at the little bit on the paseo where they plait hair near the London Pub any time after 10pm-ish/dark and you will get pitched. As a single guy you will do anyway!


Well I'm relieved it's at least after dark, I thought you meant daytime. Not that it makes for a great atmosphere at that time either, since that's not that late here for kids to be out and about.


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> If you walk past the "girls" at the little bit on the paseo where they plait hair near the London Pub any time after 10pm-ish/dark and you will get pitched. As a single guy you will do anyway!


Ok I admit I lol at the fact that you know exactly where to find them Steve!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nina874 said:


> Ok I admit I lol at the fact that you know exactly where to find them Steve!


Not a pleasant thought is it Nina LOL!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Nina, if you live in town you can't miss them! My question is why the Police and Esperanza Oña can't sort out that street of shame?


It used to be a lot more subtle years ago, we all knew about the house with the red lamp even when we were kids, equally we knew that evryone turned a blind eye cos it was out in the compo. I dont know why it is being tolerated out in the open?

Still giggling though, I am sorry.......its my immature sense of humour..... Forgive me


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

it has been happening for years,i know an group of lads that were staying above where they hang out that got so much hassle from the whores when they went back to their apt that they never came back again


----------

